# Best food for weight loss?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I usually start off by telling people to cut back on their regular food, cut back on treats and increase exercise but of course there are some people who insist on a weight loss food because "I just don't think doing that will work, I want a diet food". So I then usually steer them towards Core Reduced Fat and tell them again to cut back on treats and increase exercise. I've seen and heard good results about the Core Reduced Fat so that's why I usually reccomend it over some of the other brands we carry like Chicken Soup Light, Canidae Platinum, Natural Balance Reduced Calorie and Wellness Healthy Weight.

What's your opinion on what brand is good for weight loss?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I wouldn't worry so much about which food as how much food. When you tell them exercise more, I think they just are too lazy to do that and want an easy out. You can't get around the old addage "Take in less calories than you burn and weight loss will occur." You can't loose weight without exercise.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Some people get it, and go above and beyond to get their dog back down to an ideal weight. They go out rain or shine and get a good walk in (not stopping every few steps to let the dog mark or sniff a good brisk, moving with a purpose walk and not just around the block) and the results are awesome. Everyone is happier.

But the majority of the people, I may as well talk to a brick wall. They can't seem to grasp the concept of less intake more output and just as you said want the lazy way out by just feeding a diet food and at the same time spend $40 in treats every couple of weeks then complain that the food isn't working. Its frustrating.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> But the majority of the people, I may as well talk to a brick wall. They can't seem to grasp the concept of less intake more output and just as you said want the lazy way out by just feeding a diet food and at the same time spend $40 in treats every couple of weeks then complain that the food isn't working. Its frustrating.


Or when you tell them they need to stop free feeding and they look at you like you're an idiot? Gotta love it! 

We don't carry the CORE because it sat on our shelves and expired, but we sell some of the other brands you mentioned. I do like Wellness Healthy Weight and Canidae Platinum, because they at least keep a decent amount of meat int he food instead of starting off with rice or potato. I also recommend trying things like Taste of the Wild or Acana if they've been feeding an Orijen or EVO type food.


----------

